# The Plough at Piling .. Review .. YUK



## QFour (Oct 13, 2016)

Latitude = 51.557848 Longitude = -2.625718

Please may I suggest that this one is removed from the database it's absolutely terrible. Ok it's got a nice flat car park but as you enter the doors to the bar have a look at the state of the toilet doors. They are absolutely filthy. The place itself is not much better with nice sticky tables to stop your plate sliding around.

My meal was edible but SWMBO ordered the Special Lamb Chops .. These had been cooked to death in a deep fat fryer. Meg ( The Dog ) didn't mind. We didn't feel like complaining because we would have then felt we had to move.


----------



## delicagirl (Oct 13, 2016)

wouldn't it have been kinder to have drawn it to the attention of the landlord and explained your dissatisfaction before advertising it on the www ?   you don't know how he would have responded  ....

if businesses are not told that their customers are not happy how are they to improve their service to us all ?


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 13, 2016)

Nail on head ^^^^ 

I have thankfully had to complain very rarely BUT I am rather untypically English in that I am fully prepared to complain (quietly and politely at first ) 

I see it as the least i can do to give someone the chance to correct things before reaching for the keyboard ;-)


----------



## Mul (Oct 13, 2016)

Well then, one swallow clearly does make a Summer ... !

Then the audacity safe behind a screen c:  to name and shame on a public forum without giving them any redress. I commend your bravery ? You didn't even feel like complaining because you wanted to stay and not move, just compounding the tosh and nonsense.

Sounds like a letter to the editor for the Caravan Club.... grot rot.

:wave:

Chrz Mul


----------



## Robmac (Oct 13, 2016)

I think to have it removed would be wrong.

People have different expectations of pubs. I myself do not like the sterile wine bar or Wetherspoon type pubs, more of a spit and sawdust man myself! Sadly, the old style pubs are dying out, which I think is a great shame.

A critical review is fine though, after all, there are many on Tripadvisor and the like for people to form their own opinions on. I do think you have worded it a bit strongly, but if that's your opinion, so be it.


----------



## delicagirl (Oct 13, 2016)

there are mixed reviews on trip advisor  - maybe it depends on which staff are working...


----------



## Robmac (Oct 13, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> there are mixed reviews on trip advisor  - maybe it depends on which staff are working...



Quite possibly, or he simply caught them on a bad day.

The reviews on Tripadvisor are mainly 'Excellent'.


----------



## QFour (Oct 13, 2016)

We fancied a nice last night before heading home and there was not much nearby and no 3G signal. We phoned one pub and got no reply. Normally we do check Trip Advisor but on this occasion we didn't.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 13, 2016)

QFour said:


> Latitude = 51.557848 Longitude = -2.625718
> 
> Please may I suggest that this one is removed from the database it's absolutely terrible. Ok it's got a nice flat car park but as you enter the doors to the bar have a look at the state of the toilet doors. They are absolutely filthy. The place itself is not much better with nice sticky tables to stop your plate sliding around.
> 
> My meal was edible but SWMBO ordered the Special Lamb Chops .. These had been cooked to death in a deep fat fryer. Meg ( The Dog ) didn't mind. We didn't feel like complaining because we would have then felt we had to move.



Sorry you didn't find it satisfactory.

The pub was only added in February:

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...gh-inn-pilning-bristol.html?highlight=pilning


----------



## QFour (Oct 13, 2016)

POI Admin said:


> Sorry you didn't find it satisfactory.
> 
> The pub was only added in February:
> 
> http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...gh-inn-pilning-bristol.html?highlight=pilning



Not your fault .. We do use pub stops and the standard is normally very good. There will always be the odd one that isn't ..


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 13, 2016)

Frankly any review on "trip advisor" is barely worth the bandwidth it takes up IMHO ....full of bitter retaliatory (And frankly bordering on libellous)froth ...

Better be lead by the feel of the place when you land there ...
either way I'd have been having a word with the landlord/manager before launching a salvo via T'interweb


----------



## Penny13 (Oct 13, 2016)

The landlord at Pilning is a very nice chap, we like the pub ...


----------



## Ed on Toast (Oct 13, 2016)

Horses for courses, tbh

Did you try the horse?  It was excellent on my last visit, locally sourced (TESCO just around the corner)

Seriously, all our expectations and standards differ.

I recently stayed at the Butchers Inn (sort of North Wales, see POI for full details)

It had NO CASK ALES but it was a most friendly and welcoming pub, great menu of local produce. I love my Real Ale but I can look past that due the welcome from the landlord, his family and locals alike. 

It is a must 'Call In' for me, when in the area.

********

The Plough?...
...and repeating what others have said.... the first port of call for a complaint is the landlord/landlady (directly of via a feedback slip) Give them the chance to put things right, imho


----------



## st3v3 (Oct 13, 2016)

This was my addition, and we've had a small meet there. It all went well as far as I remember...

We've been to the pub a good few times and the food has always been good. We eat out a _lot_ and a good proportion at higher end places so I like to think we have some standards. As above, it seems like you may have been unlucky. It really is a shame you didn't mention it to them there and then, as I would have been hugely surprised if they didn't fix it.

Funnily enough, we're considering going there Saturday night lol.


----------

